# Mixing dough in the food processor .



## chopsaw (Apr 11, 2021)

Been messing around with this for awhile . Gives really good results . 

 BrianGSDTexoma
 , 

 tropics
  I don't have an exact recipe for this , because I add the dry to the bowl of the food processor , then spin it up and add the liquid just until it pulls away from the sides .
I start with 2 cups of flour . Use what you have , or like . Then put warm water in a 2 cup measure . I add the water around 110 degrees .
The yeast , salt and sugar varies . I use less yeast for thin pizza crust , more for bread , rolls or thick crust pizza .
I did these rolls awhile back , but the loaf of bread in the Chuck flat thread was made the same way .
So as a starting point for rolls or bread , to the 2 cups flour I added ,
2 tsp yeast
1 1/4 tsp salt
1 tsp sugar
Put that in a food processor and spin it up to combine .










I use water out of the tap . Mine comes out pretty warm . Let it cool , and add around 110 degrees
Looks like I used Rapid rise . I think that was all I had at the time . Use what you have .





Spin the food processor , and drizzle the water in slowly , just until it pulls away from the sides .
You won't use all of the water .





The measuring cup was over the 2 cup line . You can see it didn't take much to
come together . Some days it takes more . Depends on the weather . 





If it's a bit sticky I use Olive oil to keep it from sticking to my hands .
Adding flour dries it out . If it comes away from the sides clean you should be good .
Oil a bowl , turn the dough onto itself . Let it double in size .





After the first rise , I punch it down . I either shape it for a loaf , or split it for rolls .
Let rise again .









Was pretty cold in the house when I did these . Had a hard time getting them
to rise . Sprayed with non stick oil and added some everything bagel seasoning
to the top .









That dish is about 30 years old . Seen alot of use , and Lasagna .





Cooked in the 360 .





 I temp all my breads between 190 / 200 .
Or look for a hollow sound when tapped on the bottom .
I tab some butter on top when they come out of the oven .









Cut open .





Here's another batch . Same method . Better rise .


















These have great flavor and fantastic chew . The idea is you're getting a correct amount of
wet to dry by adding it this way , instead of using a set amount of liquid .
Just a hands on approach .


----------



## tropics (Apr 11, 2021)

Rich Big Thanks saving this
Richie


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 11, 2021)

tropics said:


> Rich Big Thanks saving this
> Richie


You bet bud . So it's just a hands on way of doing it . You could start with 3 cups of flour . Increase the other dry ingredients , then add water 'til it pulls away clean .


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 11, 2021)

Wow!  Great instructions.  Thanks for taking the time to write this.  Next weekend!


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 11, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> . Thanks for taking the time to write this.


No problem . I've had this for awhile . I put it together after I saw a comment you made in one of the bread threads . 
This should give consistent results doing it like this .


----------



## sawhorseray (Apr 11, 2021)

Looks great and a wonderful step-by-step Rich, Like. My food processer didn't make the move here from CA, been tossing around getting another. RAY


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 11, 2021)

sawhorseray said:


> Looks great and a wonderful step-by-step Rich, Like. My food processer didn't make the move here from CA, been tossing around getting another. RAY


Ray I goofed up , because I just realized I forgot to tag or mention you . This process started , because I was using your roll recipe  . It just kind of turned into this " adjustable " method . 
I bought that processor when they had a model change . I got it at a good price . It wasn't cheap . I think I paid $200 , but it's a good one . We use it a lot .


----------



## tropics (Apr 11, 2021)

Rich I have been weighing my flour 4.25 oz = a Cup
That has been giving me pretty good results will see how it works with your twist
Richie


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 11, 2021)

Yeah . I still do weigh it out if I use the mixer .  
Let me know if you try this . I think I'll mix some up today .


----------



## old sarge (Apr 11, 2021)

Rolls look great!  Great looking piece of old pottery!  You cannot beat a food processor for versatility. Bought our first Cuisinart in the mid '70's, the CFP 5 when it was introduced. Still gets a lot of use. Also have a Cuisinart DLC XP which is used for the really big jobs. I would really like to get the Robot Coup R2 but that will never happen.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 11, 2021)

Yeah that is a great looking dish!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Apr 11, 2021)

Looks delicious! Might have to give this a try. Kinda reminded me of my aunt that lived down the road... whenever I stopped to visit she would bake me a plate of cookies ( like 4) . Thanks for sharing!

Ryan


----------



## olecrosseyes (Apr 11, 2021)

Oh ya, I can smell it from here!
We don't have the space for a lot of kitchen gadgets. Just a Ninja blender and the KA mixer.


----------



## GaryHibbert (Apr 11, 2021)

Great looking rolls, Rich.
Our kitchen is always kept cool, so getting dough to rise was a problem.  I solved that by digging out an old electric heating pad we had in the closet.  I checked out the temps, with my instant read therm, at each of the 3 heat settings and found that when set on low the temp stays at a constant 100F--perfect for proofing dough.  I always proof the dough twice, and the heating pad gives me a constant temp and great results.
Gary


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 11, 2021)

old sarge said:


> Rolls look great! Great looking piece of old pottery!


Thanks  for the comments . I have several pieces of that pottery . Great stuff . Stuff gets baked on this one , and I can't get it off .


old sarge said:


> You cannot beat a food processor for versatility.


This is the first one I've had . I have to agree .


Brokenhandle said:


> Looks delicious! Might have to give this a try.


Thanks Ryan .


olecrosseyes said:


> Oh ya, I can smell it from here!
> We don't have the space for a lot of kitchen gadgets. Just a Ninja blender and the KA mixer.


Those are 2 good ones to have .


GaryHibbert said:


> Great looking rolls, Rich.


Thanks Gary . They don't last long .


GaryHibbert said:


> old electric heating pad


That's a great idea .


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 11, 2021)

YummmmO

Them look pretty good.


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 11, 2021)

Nice work. No food processor here either, just the KA. I think the last batch of buns, turned out like hockey pucks. Might have mixed too long. Haven't mastered the dough thing yet.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 11, 2021)

SWFLsmkr1 said:


> Them look pretty good.


Thanks . They have great texture . I need to figure out the sour dough stuff next .


----------



## DRKsmoking (Apr 11, 2021)

chopsaw, great instructions and photos, love the smell of fresh baked bread/rolls etc, i like my crust soft, dab butter on top also when it comes out

David


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Apr 11, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Thanks . They have great texture . I need to figure out the sour dough stuff next .


You can do it, not hard. 
Just time, flour and water. Use whole grain unbleached. whole wheat, rye or spelt.


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 11, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> Nice work. No food processor here either, just the KA.


Thanks . Stand mixer works great . Just keep at it .  Try this next time you mix some up .
I'll have the dry in the bowl of the stand mixer .
Add the warm water and run the mixer just to combine . Maybe a minute or so .
Leave the head down and cover the mixer bowl with a towel . 10 minutes .
Remove the towel and finish mixing .
I personally don't knead the dough after it comes out of the mixer , but if you do watch how much flour you add to it .


DRKsmoking said:


> chopsaw, great instructions and photos,


Thank you Dave .


----------



## Winterrider (Apr 11, 2021)

Will definitely give it a try. I'm not done yet


----------



## forktender (Apr 12, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Been messing around with this for awhile . Gives really good results .
> 
> BrianGSDTexoma
> , @tropics  I don't have an exact recipe for this , because I add the dry to the bowl of the food processor , then spin it up and add the liquid just until it pulls away from the sides .
> ...



YUMMM!!! Those look perfect.
That is exactly how I pretty much cook or make everything. I don't follow recipes very often in fact hardly ever. Sicilian Grandparents Aunts, Uncles and my Ma taught me to cook by feel, smell and taste. 

I love recipes written like yours...I can relate.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 12, 2021)

Nice step by step post. You made it look easy peasy.

Warren


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 12, 2021)

Winterrider said:


> Nice work. No food processor here either, just the KA. I think the last batch of buns, turned out like hockey pucks. Might have mixed too long. Haven't mastered the dough thing yet.


I think that was my problem.  I would following mixing times on recipes but think it was just to much.


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 12, 2021)

chopsaw said:


> Thanks . They have great texture . I need to figure out the sour dough stuff next .


The sourdough just takes time and planning.  One of us would be happy to send you a starter or can make your own.  Once you find a process that works for you pretty repeatable.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Apr 12, 2021)

Thanks for the like chop it is appreciated.

You are the master of the dough.

Warren


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 12, 2021)

forktender said:


> YUMMM!!! Those look perfect.


Thanks . They are really good . easy and fast way to do it .



HalfSmoked said:


> Nice step by step post. You made it look easy peasy.


Thanks Warren . Gets easier the more you do it .


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 12, 2021)

BrianGSDTexoma said:


> I think that was my problem. I would following mixing times on recipes but think it was just to much.


Yup . Remember all of these things are someone else's opinion of what's good . I see " knead on the counter 15 minutes " I know it works if done right . I could never get it right . 
I always suggest use things for ideas , then do what you know .


----------



## daveomak (Apr 12, 2021)

Hey Chop....   I try bread recipes using their measures...   They don't work... 
Soooooo, I'll try "No measurements required" method....  

Thanks.....  Dave


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 12, 2021)

daveomak said:


> I'll try "No measurements required" method....


I was measuring  everything , then I started weighing everything . Came out great one time , then next time would be to wet or dry . 
This way I've been getting good results everytime . 
Thanks for looking .


----------



## olecrosseyes (Apr 12, 2021)

Thanks neighbor! I've taken notes from this. Might be a while before I can make my aunts dinner rolls with you're version but I'm gonna do then yet!
Thanks chopsaw!


----------



## chopsaw (Apr 13, 2021)

olecrosseyes said:


> I've taken notes from this.


Let us know how they work out when you get to it . 
Thanks .


----------



## olecrosseyes (Apr 13, 2021)

Thanks my friend for the like!
If I ever get to trying bread again I will try to remember to!
Thanks again Neighbor!


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Apr 27, 2021)

I tried this couple weeks ago.  Don't think my cheap processor made for this but rolls where good.  Maybe can use same idea with my small stand mixer.


----------

